

Indigo sells Kobo in US$315 million deal - waterside81
http://www.toronto.com/article/703651?bn=1

======
Element_
Even if it was a long shot Kobo seemed to be Chapters best/only chance against
online book retailers like amazon. As someone who has used the kobo I can say
it was a pretty good product, although I am not sure how it would stack up
against the new kindle. I wonder what their strategy will be to compete with
amazon in the future?

